# Deleted thread about women in bed...Starting New.



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Yesterday their was a thread that asked "what makes a girl good in bed". I would go back and read it but it must have been deleted by the author. 

In that specific thread I thought the replies were outstanding with responses like enthusiasm (1), creativity, and passion, and many others that I can't think of at the moment. 

I'm asking the guys and gals of TAM to recreate a list of keywords that makes a partner good in bed. 

The reason I ask is that I'm having a hard time explaining to my wife the problems in our sex life and I would like to share the thoughts from this thread to her and our sex therapist. 

Long story short. In our 30's Married over 10 years, 2 kids, both physically fit and attractive and both of us have a very busy life we live, so exhaustion gets the best of us. I tried explaining quality over quantity. I honestly think she has been completely programed wrong about sex (i know we're not robots) so if anyone can recommend a good books or techniques that we both can work through that'd be great.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*First and foremost, enthusiasm is the requisite characteristic!

Absolutely!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Kama Sutra, explicit versions.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The thread was deleted because it is against the Sex In Marriage forum rules to post a thread asking for people opinions, likes, dislikes.

Please read the rules of this forum before posting here.


----------

